# What color is Destiny ?



## Destiny04 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi there this is Destiny one of the ten mice I've bred for a school project.
She's the only one who has this cute light color.

This is her mother:









This is her father:









These are her siblings:









And this is her:









So what is her color?
Please comment below when you know what color this is.
Xoxo Nikita

EDIT: 
So is this a rare coat color or is it a very common coat color?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not the genetics whizz of FMB but I think that's a champagne (pink eyed chocolate).


----------



## Destiny04 (Jan 14, 2016)

WoodWitch said:


> I'm not the genetics whizz of FMB but I think that's a champagne.


Thank you for your reply !
But is it still an Champagne when the belly is an other color?
Because she has the same belly color as her siblings.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Champagne tan


----------



## Destiny04 (Jan 14, 2016)

WoodWitch said:


> Champagne tan


Oohh well that sounds logic haha


----------

